# نصائح البابا كيرلس السادس



## marmora jesus (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*الصلاة :*

*اذا استيقظت صباحاً قم وارسم علامة الصليب علي وجهك وقل : باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس وقف علي قدميك وصل " ابانا الذي في السموات ...... " واذهب واغسل وجهك وقدم له صلاة باكر بخشوع وبصوت هادئ واشكره الذي حفظك في هذه الليلة واتي بك الي الصباح واساله ان يحافظ عليك في هذا المساء وبعد ذلك اقرأ في الانجيل بالترتيب علي حسب قدرتك وكذلك في المساء ادخل الي مخدعك واتلو صلاة النوم بهدوء وتخشع وبعض الطلبات .*

*الصوم :*

*تصومون بالجسد وتصومون بالقلب وتصومون عن اكل اللحم وتصومون عن النميمة ومسك السيرة بل صوم اللسان افصل من صوم الفم وصوم القلب عن الغضب والافكار من الاضطراب افضل من الاثنين .*

*الصدقة : *

*اصنع صدقتك بمعرفة . اذا سألك انسان صدقة فاعطه علي قدر ما تسمح به نفسك ولا تعطي حباً في الافتخار والظهور ويقول الكتاب " لا تعرف شمالك ما تفعل يمينك "*

*محاربة العادات القديمة :*

*اياك والمعاشرات الرديئة لانك تعرف انها تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة . فابتدئ ان تحارب العوائد القديمة لقتلها واحدة فواحدة .فمثلاً اشهرت الحرب ضد الكذب لكي ما تقلعه منك فاذا ما انتصرت علي ذلك قم ضد الحلف لكي تبطله . وهكذا واحدة فواحدة لكي تبطل بنعمة يسوع كل هذه العوائد وتقلع الانسان العتيق وتلبس الانسان الجديد*

*محاسبة النفس : *

*اجلس بينك وبين نفسك واجمع افكارك وقل: ماذا عملنا في هذا اليوم مما يرضي الله ؟ وماذا عملنا مما يغضبه ؟ وان كنت ارتكبت هفوات فاطلب بكل قلبك لكي الرب يغفرها لك*

*الاعتراف والتناول :*

*لا تكتم افكارك بل اجتهد لكي تنقي افكارك بالاعتراف وقف في القداس بخشوع وضع في نفسك انك واقف امام الله وهو منتظر لتطلب منه النعم والبركات لكي يهبها لك مجاناً وبعد التناول احذر ان تخرج من فمك كلمة رديئة او حقد او نميمة او حلفان او شتيمة*

*التواضع والمحبة :*

*تمسك بالتواضع لان المتواضع الحقيقي لا يبالي بكرامة او بأهانة . ليكن عندك روح التسامح ولا تجعل المحبة تبرد بينك وبين اخيك بل اشعل نار المحبة لان بدون المحبة كل اعمال الانسان باطلة*

*عدم الغضب : *

*احتفظ من الغضب لانك في حالة الغضب تتكلم كلاماً قاسياً وهذا يعد من عدو الخير بواستطه يريد ان يفقد السلام من الانسان ويبعد عنه النعمة .*
*اما انت فاذا تصادف وسمعت شيئاً يكدرك او لحقك اهانة من احد فأقمع غيظك وارشم علامة الصليب علي قلبك وفمك وتذكر الاهانات التي احتملها المسيح لاجلنا وحالاً بنعمة الله تجد نفسك مرتاحاً وقل مع داود النبي*
*" يارب ضع حافظاً علي فمي وباباً حصيناً علي شفتي "*


*ونعمة الرب تشملكم وله الشكر دائماً*​

*البابا كيرلس السادس 
*​
*بصراحة النصائح دي كانت جزء من كتاب المهرجان وهي عجبتني جداً فقولت اكتبها وانقلها ليكم علشان الكل يستفاد منها زي ما انا استفادت منها*

*صلولي كتير*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2009)

> احتفظ من الغضب لانك في حالة الغضب تتكلم كلاماً قاسياً وهذا يعد من عدو الخير بواستطه يريد ان يفقد السلام من الانسان ويبعد عنه النعمة .
> اما انت فاذا تصادف وسمعت شيئاً يكدرك او لحقك اهانة من احد فأقمع غيظك وارشم علامة الصليب علي قلبك وفمك وتذكر الاهانات التي احتملها المسيح لاجلنا وحالاً بنعمة الله تجد نفسك مرتاحاً وقل مع داود النبي



ان يسوع المسيح هو علاج

 الله الوحيد لخطية الانسان

ولغضبه وبواسطته وحده يمكننا 

ان نعرف محبة الله وخطته لحياتنا

 فالمسيح هو علاجنا الوحيد...

شكرا للموضوع القيم مرمورة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*



شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا

للنصائح الرائعه
شفاعته معاكم والجميع​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أكتوبر 2009)

نصائح في غايه الجمال
بركه صلاته وشفاعته تكون معانا
ميرسي يا قمر علي النصائح الجميله 
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ان يسوع المسيح هو علاج
> 
> الله الوحيد لخطية الانسان
> 
> ...


 
*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا كليمو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> ​*
> 
> ...


 
*امين يارب*

*ميرسي لمرورك النهيسي*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أكتوبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> نصائح في غايه الجمال
> 
> بركه صلاته وشفاعته تكون معانا
> ميرسي يا قمر علي النصائح الجميله
> ...


 
*امين يارب*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2009)

نصائح جميله جدا 
بركه صلوات البابا فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميــــــن 
ميررررررسى على النصائح 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> نصائح جميله جدا
> 
> بركه صلوات البابا فلتكن مع جميعنا
> اميــــــن
> ...


 

*ميرسي لمرورك كوكو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------

